# GE Profile Over the counter microwave excessive exhaust fan noise



## provlima (Oct 7, 2017)

My OTC GE Profile Microwave is making loud fan noise when in the medium and fast settings as if the fan blades are hitting some obstruction.
Has anyone had this problem. I know how to remove the vent fan cover but how do you access the actual exhaust fan assembly to inspect or repair?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Most are right at the top back, I had one that had a flat fan that started making noise after a couple years and only get worse until I tossed it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Fan is easy to access, it's at the top rear corner of the unit, as indicated in those videos. It's just a giant squirrel fan; I bet they're all made by the same manufacturer. Check to see if something's gotten stuck in the fan cavity.


----------

